# ACMEInstaller command hangs



## cmbezln (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm trying to install the latest official nightly and for some reason the command "novacom boot mem:// ACMEinstaller2" just hangs there.....like it's about to launch ACMEinstaller on the touchpad but then never does. I've installed CM9 4 other times using this method and it always worked right off the bat, anybody see this before?

I never got CWM to flash correctly to my device, either..so I'm totally reliant on this method (and even if I could get CWM to flash, I'd need to use acmeinstaller to flash it anyway)

EDIT: NEVERMIND

I forgot the "<" before the ACMEInstaller in the command.....I'll leave this up incase somebody else does the same thing, as you can't find any information about this anywhere


----------



## Dr_D (Jun 5, 2012)

New to this and for the life of me I cant get ACMEInstaller to install. There is no extenstion to file to associate a run command. Please help.

thanks in advance


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr_D said:


> New to this and for the life of me I cant get ACMEInstaller to install. There is no extenstion to file to associate a run command. Please help.
> 
> thanks in advance


You really need to explain in better detail what you tried. BTW, ACMEInstaller does not have an extension. Just for the heck of it, I'll paste a text file I created to help folks install ICS.

***********************************************************Paste*********************************************************

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM, then read on.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
put back in place.

Those who know how to do it otherwise and are comfortable with that
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this part. First thing
you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current install and
copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your apps using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. This will
allow you to restore all your apps after you are done with this
update. If the install goes South, you can always restore your
nandroid backup.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM)
5. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM and the Alpha2.zip can all be found
on the OP for Alpha2 at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/

The official nightlies can be found on the OP here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

The universal novacom installer and Gapps files can be found by doing a Google
search on the names above and you will find the download page. I found
the novacom installer here:

http://universal-novacom-installer.googlecode.com/files/UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which
the last time I checked at the link below was 20120317:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the novacomInstaller
file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next if the ACME files you downloaded are zips, unzip
them both into the Palm, Inc folder which you will find in the Program
files folder. If not zipped, copy both into the Palm, Inc folder. Now
your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything applies to first
installers and upgraders from this point forward.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC. You should
see either the TouchPad as a drive, or cm_tenderloin if you are already
running a version of CM9. If you have not already created a cminstall
folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
Gapps.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install. It's up
to you which rom and Gapps file you use if you are installing something
different from what is listed above. If you are copying files to the
Touchpad drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject
the drive when you are done. If you are copying files to cm_tenderloin,
you can just close Windows Explorer and both of you disconnect the usb cable.

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable.
Now both of you need to reboot while holding down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer, so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window. First timers type in the following in the
command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder.
This is where your ACME files should be.

Both of you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 in the command window and
hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin" on
the Touchpad. When the install is done, the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap
the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second countdown if you see one. Now
select CWM using the Home button, then Install zip file from SD card and use the
volume rocker to move down to the ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the
Alpha2.zip and select that. Start the install. When it is done, use the go back
selection to go back to the main CWM screen and select reboot.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the Gapps.zip
you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. You're done with a clean install.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. Good Luck!

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup".


----------

